# Κατερίνα - ετυμολογία ονόματος



## cythere (Jul 9, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Αναζητώ την ετυμολογία του ονόματος Κατερίνα.
Σύμφωνα με τη σειρά μυθοπλασίας που μεταφράζω: 
_Κatherine. Coined by the ancient Greeks, it denotes "purity."_

Υπήρχε αυτό το όνομα στα αρχαία ελληνικά ή μήπως είναι εφεύρεση των σεναριογράφων;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


_ 
_


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2008)

Εδώ λέει ότι το Κάθριν βγαίνει από συνδυασμό του "καθαρός-pure" με το όνομα Αικατερίνη.
Latin: Catharina
* The Latin loan and its descendants are derived from a portmanteau of Αἰκατερίνη and καθαρός ("pure"). Later adaptations of this form may have respelt the second /a/ as /e/, probably as a natural mutation but also probably as a restoration of the Greek ε. Hybrid forms may have come into existence under influence from both the Greek and Latin forms.

Άρα δεν είναι το όνομα Αικατερίνη αρχαίο, το "καθαρός" είναι αρχαίο.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 9, 2008)

Μπορείς να παίξεις με το Κάθριν - καθαρήν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2008)

Επ' αυτού, αξίζει να δούμε και την τοποθέτηση του Dr. Moshe εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Επ' αυτού, αξίζει να δούμε και την τοποθέτηση του Dr. Moshe εδώ.


Από την οποία (τοποθέτηση), το μέρος που αφορά την Κατερίνα αναφέρει:
Στη λεξικογραφική ετυμολόγηση των ονομάτων θα έχουμε αναπόφευκτα κάνει λάθη (στο ΛΝΕΓ). Επιτρέψτε μου να πιστεύω ότι η περίπτωση της _Αἰκατερίνης _δεν είναι ένα από αυτά. Υπάρχουν στερεές ελληνιστικές μαρτυρίες για το όνομα _Ἑκατερός / Ἑκάτερος _(πβ. _Κρατερός_), οι οποίες οδήγησαν στο συμπέρασμα που διαβάσατε. Να ξέρετε ότι η παρετυμολογική επίδραση είναι πολύ ισχυρότερη στα κυριωνύμια, για λόγους που δεν ανήκουν στο παρόν νήμα


----------

